# [Wet Thumb Forum]-CO2 Reactor Recommendations?



## Em\'sDad (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi,

I'm setting up a 65 gallon (loosely Amazonian) tank with ~3.5 watts per gallon. I have an XP3 filter and am going for pressurized CO2 for the first time. I would prefer an external reactor on the outlet of the filter.

I would love to take a crack at the DIY reactor that James H. describes somewhere on the forum, but we have a newborn and I'm pretty confident that there won't be a lot of time over the coming weeks and I know I can't be that patient!









Can anyone recommend a good reactor? I've been looking at the AquaMedic Reactor 1000, but is it overkill for a 65 gallon tank? Is there something similar but smaller?

Any advice gratefully received. thanks.

Roger


----------



## Em\'sDad (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi,

I'm setting up a 65 gallon (loosely Amazonian) tank with ~3.5 watts per gallon. I have an XP3 filter and am going for pressurized CO2 for the first time. I would prefer an external reactor on the outlet of the filter.

I would love to take a crack at the DIY reactor that James H. describes somewhere on the forum, but we have a newborn and I'm pretty confident that there won't be a lot of time over the coming weeks and I know I can't be that patient!









Can anyone recommend a good reactor? I've been looking at the AquaMedic Reactor 1000, but is it overkill for a 65 gallon tank? Is there something similar but smaller?

Any advice gratefully received. thanks.

Roger


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

I have and like the larger version of the Plant Guild power reactor. Robert H sells them here.

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I use the AquaMedic Reactor 1000 on a 55gal, 75gal, and will be getting one for a 36gal bow tank. IMO there the best. You control the amount of CO2 that is dissolved in your tank by adjusting the bubble count. The best thing about the AquaMedic Reactor 1000 is it is a external reactor. That makes more room for plants and you don't have to try and hide it in the tank.

Hawk

Trust But Verify «*»®


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

if time is a concern, once you have the parts for a DIY rector, it takes less than an hour to build. Just something to keep in mind









------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal 
Karl's 125 aquascape


----------



## lsuber (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm using the reactor 1000 as well, and like it alot. As far as I can tell, I'm getting 100% dissolution with it. I second the motion about it being an external unit. Mounting in my cabinet was a better solution in every way than trying to hide something in the tank. It's a good, sturdy unit that should provide years of good service.


----------



## Em\'sDad (Jul 31, 2003)

Isuber,

I see that you are in Chapel Hill. Out of interest, did you buy in loaclly or catalogue/online?

Roger


----------



## lsuber (Dec 15, 2003)

I mail ordered and got it a little cheaper. I haven't found anywhere in the Triangle area that really sells this stuff. A few things here, and few there, but nothing that really has everything I need. I lumped it in with some other items (regulator maybe, can't remember) and with free shipping it was well worth it. For fish, I do like Triangle Tropical in Durham. Picked up 4 discus from them this weekend.


----------



## Em\'sDad (Jul 31, 2003)

Isuber - I agree on Triangle Tropical in Durham. Everytime I go in they seem to have something new and interesting!


----------



## lsuber (Dec 15, 2003)

Agreed, I rarely go in there and see the sames things over and and over again. It provides a good variety to choose from. They seem to know their stuff too!


----------



## Wahter (Nov 15, 2004)

The owners of Triangle Tropical (Jane and Malcom) used to be discus breeders.

Are you two coming to the Raleight Club workshop and auction this weekend?
htpp://www.fishclubs.com/nc/ras/

nice plants will definitely be found there!

Walter
http://www.aquariumhobbyist.com/discus/


----------



## Em\'sDad (Jul 31, 2003)

I'll be doing my best to get there for a while, but we have a 2 week old baby girl, so I'm making no promises!


----------

